# ! Earth shattering news from the blast !



## backwoodsjoe (Aug 8, 2009)

Well folks just got in from the Blast in Macon with an earth shattering update. Nick Baker better known as Nicodemus, the primitive skills guru and grand pubah of the primitive skills gang was de-throne today by my good friend and new King of the hill T-Hawk Boy ! Young Tyler told me that enough is enough and some new blood should take control. After speaking to me, he jumped the rope barrier and gave Nick a stiff upper cut to the jaw. Bet that punch didn't go no further than six inches ! Just so happens I had my trusted camera along to document this earth shattering event ! I asked several people in attendance how a young man could over power a grown man that fast ? One told me that it was due to loss of blood from the razor sharp blade of one of Professor Purdy's hawks and several run-ins with some sharp flint shards while flintknapping.  Tyler.........you are da man !


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks like ole Nic met his match!  I'll bet it was the super powers derived from that good lookin gorget around the young man's neck!

Nice meeting you today Backwoods Joe.  And thanks for my spider gorget too!


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Aug 8, 2009)

wvdawg said:


> Looks like ole Nic met his match!  I'll bet it was the super powers derived from that good lookin gorget around the young man's neck!
> 
> Nice meeting you today Backwoods Joe.  And thanks for my spider gorget too!



Nice meeting you too my friend ! I met so many nice people and made many new friends today. The GON Blast was just that .....a Blast !


----------



## shawn mills (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice to meet you today BWJ !


----------



## T-Hawk Boy (Aug 8, 2009)

i am king


----------



## ellaville hunter (Aug 8, 2009)

i tried to stop him but he was just to strong (sorry nic)


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 8, 2009)

Steve....there's nothing I can say. You are just that good of a person.


----------



## T-Hawk Boy (Aug 8, 2009)

he is a good preson


----------



## T-Hawk Boy (Aug 8, 2009)

i have one two


----------



## Katera73 (Aug 8, 2009)

Sounds like a good time was had wish I could have went maybe next time.


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 8, 2009)

Was great meeting you today Steve!  Better watch out for Tyler


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice to finally meet you Steve.   Love your work!


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Aug 8, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> Was great meeting you today Steve!  Better watch out for Tyler



Tyler is a great young man. He will be one of the leaders that will carry on the primitive skills one day. We have got to take care of our future leaders and teachers !


----------



## dmedd (Aug 8, 2009)

I witnessed this earth shattering event myself.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 9, 2009)

Sweet move Tyler!I wish I could have been there,


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks like ya'll had so much fun!!! wish I could have gone, but didn't know about it. I had read in several spots something about a "blast" but nevr could pin point itas to what and where. I would have really enjoyed trying my hand at knapping and watching anything carved. Is it a yearly event, always in August? Or just whenever one of you Georgia boys take a notion? Then it's a happening.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 9, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> Looks like ya'll had so much fun!!! wish I could have gone, but didn't know about it. I had read in several spots something about a "blast" but nevr could pin point itas to what and where. I would have really enjoyed trying my hand at knapping and watching anything carved. Is it a yearly event, always in August? Or just whenever one of you Georgia boys take a notion? Then it's a happening.



No it is a yearly event, you should come next year.


----------



## The Buck Wizard (Aug 9, 2009)

I got more out of watching Nick work his skills than shooting that flipping pellet rifle! Can you say CHOKE


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Aug 9, 2009)

The Buck Wizard said:


> I got more out of watching Nick work his skills than shooting that flipping pellet rifle! Can you say CHOKE



BW,
No matter the out come, everyone is still proud of you ! 
You have the record buck for Hart County now ! 
Let's see someone take that away from you with a pellet rifle. Won't happen. But did you see the self bow my friend BamBam brought me yesterday ? When I start slinging them stone tipped arrows, you better watch out !


----------



## CAL (Aug 9, 2009)

backwoodsjoe said:


> Well folks just got in from the Blast in Macon with an earth shattering update. Nick Baker better known as Nicodemus, the primitive skills guru and grand pubah of the primitive skills gang was de-throne today by my good friend and new King of the hill T-Hawk Boy ! Young Tyler told me that enough is enough and some new blood should take control. After speaking to me, he jumped the rope barrier and gave Nick a stiff upper cut to the jaw. Bet that punch didn't go no further than six inches ! Just so happens I had my trusted camera along to document this earth shattering event ! I asked several people in attendance how a young man could over power a grown man that fast ? One told me that it was due to loss of blood from the razor sharp blade of one of Professor Purdy's hawks and several run-ins with some sharp flint shards while flintknapping.  Tyler.........you are da man !




Wish I could have seen that..........a picture is worth a 1000 words!


----------



## choctawlb (Aug 9, 2009)

Steve .
It was a pleasure to finally get to meet you in person after all this time talking on the board. It is a pleasure to meet such a talented and kind individual. I wish I could have stayed longer and visited with all ya'll , but I had to get home and get some sleep so I could go back to work last night . Look forward to doing it again when I can stay longer.
Ken


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 9, 2009)

T-Hawk Boy said:


> i have one two



Your gorget is bigger than mine.  It looks really nice T-hawk boy!  We can be spider buddys!


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Aug 9, 2009)

choctawlb said:


> Steve .
> It was a pleasure to finally get to meet you in person after all this time talking on the board. It is a pleasure to meet such a talented and kind individual. I wish I could have stayed longer and visited with all ya'll , but I had to get home and get some sleep so I could go back to work last night . Look forward to doing it again when I can stay longer.
> Ken



The kind words means a lot coming from a great artist like you. We are going to have to put together a primitive skills teaching get together one day.  We have got to preserve the skills of the past through teaching. That would be a good motto for our group !


----------



## thurston1979 (Aug 9, 2009)

Well put steve! I had a blast as well, glad i got to meet ya guys. I believe we need an all weekend hunt somewhere. I believe the fellowship would outlast the coals in the fire.... Looking forward to the next gathering already!


----------



## dmedd (Aug 9, 2009)

thurston1979 said:


> Well put steve! I had a blast as well, glad i got to meet ya guys. I believe we need an all weekend hunt somewhere. I believe the fellowship would outlast the coals in the fire.... Looking forward to the next gathering already!



Me too buddy. Thurston I enjoyed meeting you yesterday also.


----------



## thurston1979 (Aug 10, 2009)

Like wise medd. Wish we could of got to chat longer, so much to see and learn couldnt set still


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 10, 2009)

that Tyler is quick too ....


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Aug 10, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> that Tyler is quick too ....


Youre right Nugefan.........the last thing I could hear coming out of Tylers mouth right before he jumped the rope and landed the punch that was heard around the world was "Goodness gracious great balls of fire" !!! That Tyler is the man !


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 10, 2009)

I`ll say this...when Tyler "thumps" somebody, they stay "thumped"!! I walked around for a solid hour, with one eye lookin` this way, and the other eye lookin` that way! The stars were flashin` around out there too. I ain`t messin` with him no more!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2009)

T-Hawk Boy said:


> i am king

















Nicodemus said:


> I`ll say this...when Tyler "thumps" somebody, they stay "thumped"!! I walked around for a solid hour, with one eye lookin` this way, and the other eye lookin` that way! The stars were flashin` around out there too. I ain`t messin` with him no more!!!


----------

